# I D please



## jgunnsmith (Mar 20, 2017)

Found this in Ben Hill county.  Indention on top is about the size of a nickel.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 20, 2017)

I'd say nutting stone. Looks too big and grainy for a bow drill spindle cap. Either that or somebody shot it with a rifle.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Mar 20, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'd say nutting stone. Looks too big and grainy for a bow drill spindle cap. Either that or somebody shot it with a rifle.



It does look like it has impact burns going out from the center.


----------



## jgunnsmith (Mar 20, 2017)

The reason I picked it up was because it was an odd rock for the area. I just noticed the dip in the top this morning when I was getting it out of the tractor. I've seen what we call "grinding rocks", but this one just looks odd. It was in the middle of a field. Maybe somebody did shoot it.


----------



## dtala (Mar 20, 2017)

NCs just yanking yer laig, it's a nut stone.


----------

